

Netflix will end 'crowded network' warnings after fight with Verizon - LeoNatan25
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/9/5793410/netflix-ending-isp-quality-warnings-verizon-speeds-fall

======
higherpurpose
Which is it?

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/netflix-
refuses-t...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/netflix-refuses-to-
comply-with-verizons-cease-and-desist-demands/)

